# Any Cubers in Rochester?



## shakeal kitchings (Jun 7, 2017)

Good afternoon,

Are there any cubers or cubing groups in rochester?


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 3, 2017)

Which Rochester? I'm about 2 1/2 hours drive from Rochester, MN, and I know there are more in the Twin Cities.


----------

